# Feature list for L289?



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

The only thing I've noticed so far is that the guide data now contains the string "TV Listings copyright Tribune Media Services".


----------



## dogday (Dec 6, 2005)

only other thing I've noticed is my local OTA guide info has disappeared again  

I don't subscribe to the locals, but had been getting the guide info for the past several months.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Knock on wood, my OTA guide info seems to be intact. I've heard of a few people having the same problem as you, though. I wonder if it has something to do with which bird one's sat locals are delivered. Mine come in on 119 E7.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

The only thing I noticed is that my OTA signals on all channels are now weaker than before and much weaker than on my 622. Some stations are now breaking up. Maybe the next 622 update will weaken that as well.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Please use the thread at to the top instead. Closing.

Thanks


----------

